# Can you run kerosene with diesel ?



## shade111 (Oct 29, 2004)

Just testing the waters about this idea.


----------



## fans (Feb 4, 2004)

*Kero / Diesel*

Sure you can mix and run the two. Will void your warranty and probably scorch your injectors but you can do it. Kerosene doesn't have the lubrication properties for today's closer tolerance injectors. Now, I'm sure someone is going to flame me that "back in the day we ran 50/50 kero diesel". It will work, but you'll damage the motor - but only the real expensive pieces.


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

Kerosene is basically just #1 diesel. Around here all the fuel stations put a "winter blend" in the tanks, the blend is basically about 3-1 (#2-#1 diesel). You can run just kerosene but I wouldn't suggest it. I had to do is once when I ran my 03 out of fuel and had some kero in the bed, it ran but didn't like it, and the injectors liked it even less. Have since replaced mine with "mini-me's", and have the old ones around just in case, but I hope to never have to use them.


----------



## Dig-it Landscap (Aug 29, 2004)

my friend that is currently in diesel tech school just went over fuels for 6 weeks. he says that kerosene can be run through any diesel motor because all it is is a more refined diesel with a lower pour point temperature


----------



## Blizzard Plower (Nov 2, 2004)

Kerosene is a sulphur fuel

Diesel fuel is Kerosene and oil


----------



## sgthawkusmc (Dec 30, 2004)

Why would you want to? Kero is about $2.50 / gallon around here right now anyway.


----------



## shade111 (Oct 29, 2004)

*In ct. kerosene is 1.90 and diesel is 2.37.*

In ct. kerosene is 1.90 and diesel 2.37. It is crazy !


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Karo, Jet A, diesel #1 are about the same. if you do have to run any of them add a Qt. of ATF for lub. Here in Alaska it is comman to mix @ 50/50 for a winter blend to keep from jelling.

I run Jet A quite offten in my off road stuff because it sets out in the cold and in 20 plus years I have never had to replace any fuel related parts. Just make sure it is clean and add a bit of ATF.


----------



## charlieg (Jan 2, 2005)

*no not crazy*



shade111 said:


> In ct. kerosene is 1.90 and diesel 2.37. It is crazy !


kero 1.90 no road taxes its a off road fuel, diesel 2.37 on road, taxes added to the price.


----------

